# [EVDL] EV Charging Stations



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Some charging stations have the option to be just a J1772 plug, or add in a 
standard 120v/20 amp (5-20) plug. Most of the ChargePoint charging stations 
recently installed around the Bay Area have both. There is a third option that 
is a station with just a 120v plug, but I don't think that would really be too 
practical. The 120v system on any of these stations doesn't need to talk to the 
car. It senses that a plug is inserted by some sort of optical device (clear 
plugs won't work) before it allows power to the system.

I wonder how the J1772 adapters that are being sold work for an EV conversion 
with a 240v charger?

- Tom Keenan

(snipped from the 'Washington EV Tax' thread)


> I wouldnt even doubt that the charging stations will exclude any car without
a j1772 plug in and have a bms that can talk to the charging station.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Tom wrote

> I wonder how the J1772 adapters that are being sold work for an EV conversion
> with a 240v charger?

Works fine!!!!

http://www.tucsonev.com/darren.html

Here's a picture of one of TEVA2's members using a J1772 Inlet (with a pilot signal that he made up) 
at one of the Chargepoint Charging Stations in Tucson. He has PFC-40 charger and has no problems. As 
you can see in the 2nd photo his J1772 Inlet is permanently installed. At home he has a J1772 Plug 
that he uses and at his workplace (TEP), is going to get some J1772 Charging Stations soon. He also 
has a couple different types of Adapters so that he can opportunity charge when he needs to.

Rush Dougherty
www.TEVA2.com
www.TucsonEV.com 

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

One of our club members (EVA/DC) with a RAV4 EV successfully charged
at a Chargepoint station using the J1772 to NEMA 14-50 adapter and his
portablized SPI charger.

Dave



> Rush <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Tom wrote
> >
> >> I wonder how the J1772 adapters that are being sold work for an EV conversion
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This weekend, one of the EBEAA members with a Volt charged up at an Avcon 
station, using an adapter she made for Avcon -> J1772. Apparently works well!

Tom Keenan



----- Original Message ----
From: Dave Davidson <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Sun, February 27, 2011 9:32:02 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV Charging Stations

One of our club members (EVA/DC) with a RAV4 EV successfully charged
at a Chargepoint station using the J1772 to NEMA 14-50 adapter and his
portablized SPI charger.

Dave



> Rush <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Tom wrote
> >
> >> I wonder how the J1772 adapters that are being sold work for an EV conversion
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[EVDL] EV charging stations*

I am at a solar industry conference in colorado and half of the electrical distributors here are touting their EV charging stations in addition to the solar products now. Several of our PV clients are having circuits for EV chargers (either charging stations or just 50a dryer plugs) run as part of the PV installation.

Z

Sent from my iPhone



> "matt lacey" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hi Chuck,
> >
> ...


----------

